# Mr. Hardwick's: Guess & Win!



## method1 (5/2/18)

Hi Girls & Guys!

We here at Mr. Hardwick's have been working on a top secret new flavour.

We thought it would be fun to turn it into a little competition! 

In the image above there is an item or items that pertain to the new flavour.

So the competition goes as follows………. ​
 See if you can guess what the new flavour is!
The first 5 people who can guess correctly will 
be put into a randomiser and the winner will receive 
a special edition 200ml bottle of the New Juice!

Good Luck!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/2/18)

Fruity Jellies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/2/18)

Great one @method1 !

Lol, i chuckled when I saw where the Hardwicks logo was positioned. Hehe

My guess would be something to do with Pineapples and Pamela Anderson !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Max (5/2/18)

Tropical Punch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Fruit Punch consisting of pineapple, mango, spanspek, lime, lemon, and banana, with a touch of almonds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

Definitely a Pamela Anderson/tennis ball flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

Banana Croissant

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/2/18)

Hmmmm .... definitely not custard or tobacco 

More wishful thinking than csi/clairvoyant analysis but...

Fruit candy... hopefully lime candy 

Ps Joel you have way too much time on your hands

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## @cliff (5/2/18)

Smartie doughnut 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (5/2/18)

Banana Bread

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (5/2/18)

Chocolate Train
Or
Fruit Macaroons

Any more clues

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (5/2/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeSnow (6/2/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stillwaters (6/2/18)

Pumpkin and fish paste on tennis biscuits

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Slick (6/2/18)

1.Caramel popcorn
2.Fruity chews
3.something doughnut

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (6/2/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/18)

Im gonna guess 

Sour Jelly Gumz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/18)

Or chocolate peanut brittle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh (6/2/18)

-Fresca 

-Triffle 

-nutty caramel wafer 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (6/2/18)

Just going by the celebs (Phill Collins and Pam Anderson) I would say Paradise Melons.

Not sure where Nick Cage fits in and I can't see the 4th celeb.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## shaun2707 (6/2/18)

Caramel Popcorn for movie night???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (6/2/18)

Mango Sorbet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (6/2/18)

Little johnny cena's celebrity crush?!

Maybe fruity donuts?

Tropical punch?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (6/2/18)

Little johnny cena's celebrity crush?!

Maybe fruity donuts?

Tropical punch?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (6/2/18)

Tennis Biscuits

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/2/18)

I think RUBIX - Shortbread and Banana wafer
OR maybe Barbwire - Tennis Biscuits with a Unicorn vomit ( incorporating all the things in the photo) topping
Or Something like Cena Express - Fruit explosion of some sorts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (6/2/18)

A Mixed Fruity Chew like:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (6/2/18)

Sour worms would be the best

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

Rebel said:


> A Mixed Fruity Chew like:
> View attachment 121374



I LOVE Mentos Fruit @Rebel !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

John Cena losing his smarties slamming flavour , Pamela's pink sweet melons, Cages 60 Second banana macaroons, or at least another stunning juice coming our way.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## method1 (6/2/18)

Loving these guesses  keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (6/2/18)

Ahhhh wait. I know. its Pineapple Express!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wazarmoto (6/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Just going by the celebs (*Phill Collins* and Pam Anderson) I would say Paradise Melons.
> 
> Not sure where Nick Cage fits in and I can't see the 4th celeb.



Thats more cos Joel looks like Phil Collins. 

Plenty inside jokes on this one. Proper Mind F&$k

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (6/2/18)

Could it be....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (6/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> John Cena losing his smarties slamming flavour , Pamela's pink sweet melons, Cages 60 Second banana macaroons, or at least another stunning juice coming our way.


Pamela's sweet melon ftw!!! Hahaha

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (6/2/18)

Celebrity balls, bar one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (6/2/18)

+1 for banana bread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jamo88 (6/2/18)

sugared croissant with banana and chocolate

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (6/2/18)

A spin off of Debbie does doughnuts called Pam does Nic....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Steyn777 (6/2/18)

There's no John Cena in that picture people!!

Pop-Con Air.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> sugared croissant with banana and chocolate



@Jamo88 I wish! That sounds yummy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/2/18)

A tennis ball flavor does sound...enticing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stephen Seymour (6/2/18)

Nutty Lunchbar, or Fruity Tropical Punch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Stars' Fruit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (7/2/18)

Rubik's cube flavour! Lemon, Cherry, Blueberry flavoured plastic yum!

On a serious note, Chocolate Rice Crunchie

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jamo88 (7/2/18)

Banana split

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (7/2/18)

A delicious blend of Mango, Pineapple and lime!

I would say Pamela Anderson flavour... But I have a feeling that might taste a bit stale and wouldn't market very well.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius (7/2/18)

Stosta said:


> A delicious blend of Mango, Pineapple and lime!
> 
> I would say Pamela Anderson flavour... But I have a feeling that might taste a bit stale and wouldn't market very well.


I love me some Pam........ LOL
My boyhood dream, refuse to accept the fact that she is old now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (7/2/18)

Duh, people. It's OBVIOUSLY tennis biscuits, the ball is a dead giveaway. @method1 crushes them up and adds them to his morning granola before he smokes it. Don't ask me how I know this, it's a hunch. But my hunches have a way of...

... being completely wrong, heh.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jp1905 (7/2/18)

Must be Melons with Pamela in the pic,her melons and Nicolas Cage’s worm...Mr Hardwicks on a banana...this is gonna be a porno juice of many a flavour note 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Come on @method1 put us out of our misery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Come on @method1 put us out of our misery!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Is it too late to change my answer ? 

Doubting my odds here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (7/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Is it too late to change my answer ?
> 
> Doubting my odds here



Multiple entries allowed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Far as I know you don't have biscuits in your range ( going off process of elimination unless you're introducing a new smacaroon or new donuts which I shall dub Debbies daughter does doughnuts )

Biscuits..... banana biscuits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (7/2/18)

Banana Bread or Banana milkshake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (7/2/18)

Banana split


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 121332
> 
> Hi Girls & Guys!
> 
> ...


Famous treats of Rubix

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 121332
> 
> Hi Girls & Guys!
> 
> ...



Not sure but what about 

Red locomotion - not sure what it could taste like but its almost the only thing not fitting in with the rest of the picture?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 121332
> 
> Hi Girls & Guys!
> 
> ...


Butter flavoured croissants

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 121332
> 
> Hi Girls & Guys!
> 
> ...



A glimpse of early death

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 121332
> 
> Hi Girls & Guys!
> 
> ...


Tooth ache, heartburn, envy and gaining weight?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nas (8/2/18)

Tutti fruity
Lunchbar brownie
Speckled eggs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

The name will be Celebrity and the flavours will be pineapple, mango, spanspek, lime, lemon, and banana, with a touch of almonds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

The name will be Froooot and the flavours will be pineapple, mango, spanspek, lime, lemon, and banana, with a touch of almonds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

The name will be Juicy Lucy and the flavours will be pineapple, mango, spanspek, lime, lemon, and banana, with a touch of almonds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (8/2/18)

I don't know what this juice is or where it's from, but I do know it's coming, "In the air tonight"......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (8/2/18)

Multiple entries! 

Going to check in on the:

Banana Bread
Fruity Jellies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (8/2/18)

Ooooh! Or a lemon and lime headed fruit mix!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (8/2/18)

English Marmelade on tennis biscuits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanielSLP (8/2/18)

Banana Cheesecake with a tennis biscuit base!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (8/2/18)

Yoghurt covered cranberry and oats cookie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (8/2/18)

Vape_r said:


> Yoghurt covered cranberry and oats cookie


I'm just being hopeful here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gersh (8/2/18)

Pamela ,was on baywatch which is like a paradise...

Phil Collins ,made a song about paradise....

Nicolas Cage ,his surname is cage...

John cena, fights in a cage but you can’t see him...

Soooooo.....
Juice will be called 

Uncaged Paradise -with sweets, fruits and bakeries you can’t see. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/18)

Gersh said:


> ...John cena, fights in a cage but you can’t see him...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Looks like ideas have dried up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/2/18)

Chocolate turd, although i dont think that would be a good seller!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/2/18)

Malva Pudding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (9/2/18)

Just a couple of days left to get your guesses in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/2/18)

Tropical Fruit Punch; Sour Worms;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (9/2/18)

Banana Candy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

Short bread .... wait, is this just market research?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (9/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Short bread .... wait, us this just market research?



If it is I wouldn't say it's going very well 

The new flavour will be revealed early next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

Just had a hankering for something so Imma also put orange chicolate out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (9/2/18)

Lime Candy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

"a couple of days" @method1 said. Now there's a clue! What's happening in a couple of days? Valentines Day, of course!

I think the new juice will be called Love Bites, with juicy, fruity flavours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (9/2/18)

How about Reggae Rubix (Red Yellow Green) a fruity flavour!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (9/2/18)

Rice Krispy Cluster

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

Popcorn lung surprise?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (9/2/18)

Lunch bar Balls

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (9/2/18)

Pams Pineapples

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (9/2/18)

Sweet Melons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (10/2/18)

Milk tart

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jamo88 (10/2/18)

Maybe the new flavour has something to do with Valentine's day?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718 (10/2/18)

Pamelons

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SinnerG (10/2/18)

Gersh said:


> -Fresca



Wrong.
Because ... Nothing tastes like Fresca!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SinnerG (10/2/18)

veecee said:


> Pamela's sweet melon ftw!!! Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


So a fake, siliconey kinda flavour?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinnerG (10/2/18)

method1 said:


> Multiple entries allowed


So definitely Pamela related then, because that probably what she said.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SinnerG (10/2/18)

I'm gonna go with a Lunch Bar flavour. Chocolate, candy, peanuts, with biscuit.

There is of course a lot of melon going on in that photo. From Pamela for obvious reasons, the melon fruits, to the shape of Phil Collins head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (10/2/18)

National Treasure
Or 
Paradise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (10/2/18)

Lemon Meringue 
Key-Lime Pie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> So a fake, siliconey kinda flavour?


Hahaha, exactly. Or maybe I wasnt talking about that at all?! Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (10/2/18)

Treasure Island
Vanilla wafer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Something with Wafer Biscuit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (11/2/18)

Tropical Paradise
(Pineapple, Mango & Banana)
(Phil Collins song - Another day in Paradise)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jamo88 (12/2/18)

1. Lemonade

2. candy crush - fruity jellies with with rascal and sour worms

3. fruit salad - banana , mango , pineapple and melon

4. butter biscuits with caramelized nuts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (12/2/18)

Fruity jelly donut or a donut filled with a fruity jelly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

Macaroon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (12/2/18)

Bay Watch Sweet Melons

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Melon treats

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (12/2/18)

WWE Smack Down 
( Fruit Punch )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (12/2/18)

Fruit "Phil'd" "Cage"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (12/2/18)

Vapessa said:


> Bay Watch Sweet Melons


I like how your brain works

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (12/2/18)

Lemon Tennis Biscuits
Lemon Creams
Lemon Curd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (12/2/18)

Diddle Daddle
(Caramel Popcorn)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (12/2/18)

Blockbuster express soft serve.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (12/2/18)

A fruit medley  

Tennis biscuits 

Cinnamon doughnut 

Lunch bar 

Rice crispie treats

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Smarties!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (13/2/18)

Hollywood Treats: Pamelons
Hollywood Treats: 60 seconds
Hollywood Treats: Tropical Paradise
Hollywood Treats: Twice as Nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (13/2/18)

Fruit and Nuts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Banana split

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (14/2/18)

Pink and white peanuts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Tea ( tennis ) biscuits !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (14/2/18)

Croissant
Fruit Jam Croissant
Chocolate Croissant
Glazed/Iced Lemon Croissant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (14/2/18)

Competition now closed!

The winner will receive a special edition 200ml bottle of the New Juice!

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

method1 said:


> Competition now closed!
> 
> The winner will receive a special edition 200ml bottle of the New Juice!
> 
> Good Luck!


I just saw the announcement on IG... best promo vid ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (14/2/18)

I agree with @Smoke_A_Llama - really Awesome - well done. Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (14/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (14/2/18)

Really Really 
A
W
E
S
O
M
E
@method1 - 
Excited to see who the winner is. Thanks again for the competition.
Good luck everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/2/18)

That is epic, i just had a good laugh at the office and everyone wanted to see what i was watching!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (14/2/18)

method1 said:


>






very good, still pissing myself

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Brilliant @method1!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (15/2/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Hollywood Treats: Pamelons
> Hollywood Treats: 60 seconds
> Hollywood Treats: Tropical Paradise
> Hollywood Treats: Twice as Nice



Awesome video @method1, you always seem to be a step ahead of the competition. I can't wait to try it.

I think that @Vino1718 had a great guess and you should consider this range. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/18)

Oh my word @method1 
That was such a great and funny video!
When the lady opens her jacket and you see all those bottles of juice. Hahahaha

Bobas and Zeidas 

So cool

All the best with the new juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

So who won @method1 ? Would like to add them to the persona non grata list for 8 seconds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (15/2/18)

Will be posting the results soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/2/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word @method1
> That was such a great and funny video!
> When the lady opens her jacket and you see all those bottles of juice. Hahahaha
> 
> ...



Oi vey! What will the neighbours say!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/2/18)

I guess I'm being pretty dumb here, but I don't get the connection between all the things in the pic and the Grand Slam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I guess I'm being pretty dumb here, but I don't get the connection between all the things in the pic and the Grand Slam


The tennis ball and biscuits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (16/2/18)

Tennis Biscuit and Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (20/2/18)

has the winner been announced as yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> has the winner been announced as yet?



Hi, not yet, very soon, apologies for the delay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

method1 said:


> Hi, not yet, very soon, apologies for the delay


I demand a free bottle as compensation  yes...no.... okay worth a shot

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vapessa (22/2/18)

Who won @method1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (22/2/18)

Congrats @Alex - your prize will be sent as soon as it's ready!

Thanks all for taking part.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (22/2/18)

Congrats!! @Alex

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

Congratulations @Alex!

Ps good to see I am at least cracking top 5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (22/2/18)

No way, that's amazing..  

Thank you @method1 and the List Randomizer for the awesome prize.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (22/2/18)

Congratulations @Alex - so Awesome... Enjoy.
Thanks again @method1 for the awesome giveaway....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/18)

Congratulations @Alex , and thanks for the chance @method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/2/18)

Congrats Alex

Was there not a 1Liter Calamity Jane prize for 3rd place? LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (26/2/18)

Congrats @Alex on winnig hope you enjoy(ed) the juice. How is/was it??

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

